# alpaca meat ?



## java (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a guy with a few alpacas to trade, does anyone know what the meat is like?


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 21, 2014)

Tastes " Just like chicken"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Seriously now!:  I haven't got a clue!  I would assume since it is a "wild" animal it should be pretty lean with a slight touch of the wild taste if farm raised.  As a guess I would say tastes more like goat than deer.  ABSOLUTELY guessing here!  It could taste like watermelon for all I know!  Please let us know what you come up with.  Good luck!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## java (Nov 9, 2014)

Update!

Got to taste the alpaca. it was pretty dang good. Tasted better raw than cooked. cant wait to try it chopped with a quail egg mixed in.

My son thinks it tastes a little "goaty"if it is cooked to anything over rare.

Two thumbs up!!  (now to make the trade with the guy)


----------



## themule69 (Nov 9, 2014)

Most game is over cooked. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## moikel (Nov 9, 2014)

I posted about 3 or 4 Alpaca cooks back in 2012. It's somewhere between lamb & maybe yearling beef. Not a lot of fat .Not something that you could cook rare ,to chewy.
I did an adaption of a traditional dish from Peru using beer,lime,cilantro & a bunch of stuff that was very tasty. If you get to pick go with a hind leg ,it divides into cuts you can recognise,I posted some photos of my rudimentary butcher skills as well. Just hit the search bar. Good luck.
H


----------



## java (Nov 9, 2014)

Mule I agree most people overcook game meat, we eat our elk, venison and antelope really rare.

Moikle, I will have to check out your posts, I figured if we make the trade, we will break it down like we do a deer or elk.


----------



## moikel (Nov 9, 2014)

I got what was called a Denver leg.We don't have the great venison you have in the states.
You need to keep it moist. 
There was a roll out here amongst chefs & I got in the slipstream of that.
We are getting older animals so that's the only experience I have.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2014)

Just made camel burgers today,













IMG_0215.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 10, 2014


















IMG_0216.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 10, 2014


















IMG_0217.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 10, 2014






the only burger I love but for llama, and so I am guessing they are similar.

Juicy, Lovely, & Satisfying!

Cheers and happy wonderful new week! - Leah


----------



## java (Nov 10, 2014)

Leah when we butcher the alpacas we are going to grind some for burger so we can eat as good as you!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2014)

Damn Java!!! I wish I was there and could eat alpaca steak for Thanksgiving!!! How fun on your food!

Wish we on this site all lived closer and could have shared feasts constantly as this site makes me hungry!!!!

Cheers! And please at least share photos and tastes of it! Again, wish I was eating it and there! Cheers! - Leah


----------

